# missed dose of progynova



## clare43 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi

I may have missed a dose of progynova. I'm on my 2ww (actually tested positive today) and take 2mg x 3 times a day. I can't remember if I took my evening dose of 2mg. I'm so tired today I've been on automatic pilot, I think I took my 2mg but I'm not certain, what should I do?  I'm panicking because I already had a positive test and I don't want anything to go wrong.

Thanks for your help.

Clare


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi and congratulations

I wouldn't worry too much about one missed dose.

r x


----------

